# Space Wolves story



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

*The Man, Wolf, Traitor and Green-Skin*

*ICE AND FIRE*​
_The planet was a floating ball of ice, the once natural utopia, gone, the seas forests and even the deserts froze, a world stuck in a un-ending ice age, but war still rages and burns on this planet......_
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Damn planet, ever since I got here, all I've done is sit one my arse and freeze to death!" grumbled a guardsmen manning the mounted machine gun, it's joints squealing as the gunner trained the gun to another part of the trenches opposite their own.

"Dont bother whining John, we do as we are told and we live for a while longer, at least it's better than having to try and attack the enemy trenches, we would have no chance against those Thousand Sons bastards!" sniffed his companion, his trench coat covered with a fine dusting of snow.

"Well now, Montel, somebody is sounding like a deserter!" retorted the gunner

Noticing his companion's obvious try to get a rise out of him, the guardsman changed the subject, " Hey, how long until our watch ends?"

"Dunno, whenever they come and tell us we can go back to bed....eh, hang on!"

Surprised Montel snatched at his las-rifle, fumbling it and causing the weapon tumble off the duck-boards and into the snow at his feet. This is probably what saved Montel, because as soon as he ducked down and stepped off the firing step, the near iron hard dirt behind where he was standing exploded as bolter rounds punched into it, showing Montel with icy landslides. Realizing the imminent danger, Montel grabbed his vox and bellowed into it, "Enemy attack, I repeat the enemy is attacking!"

And like a lumbering beast waking, entire platoons worth of las-guns, heavy bolters and even the occasional emplaced Leman Russ started firing, flares were launched into the skies revealing the enemy in a baleful white glow, ranks of soulless Rubrics moved inorexalby towards the Imperial lines, aspiring champions threw bolts of warp lighting, destroying fortifications and tanks alike.

"Damn your right, Montel ,we dont stand a chance" roared John over his heavy bolter, watching the furious las fire bounce off the traitors.......
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Far behind the lines, in the warm and comfortable confines of regimental headquarters Colonel Egar Vladamir looked at the reports in disbelief, the enemy had punched through the trenches surrounding the southern artillery camp and were only bare clicks from the last line of defences and were closing in even through the unabated artillery fire coming from the camp they were attacking.
Picking up his vox, Egar started giving orders to the captain aboard the orbiting strike cruiser.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
When the gunnery office aboard the_ High Fury_ received his orders, he prayed for the souls of the men on the planet bellow, before he bawled out the co-ordinates designated for the strike and ordered the strike to begin.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Montel trudged through the thick snow, a heavy bolter slung over his shoulder, and his las-gun tucked into his bed roll, looking up from his feet Montel’s heart rose, the camp was ahead, soon his company would be cycled out to the rear and giving a period of R & R before they had to go back to the icy trenches.

Turning back to his friend John, Montel exclaimed, with obvious excitement, “ Nearly there and then we can rest in the warmth before we get fed, sounds good huh?”

“Yeah, but can you stop blabbering before Pops hears us?” replied the weary guardsman, warily eying the elderly Commissar Northington , who had a knack for giving latrine detail to John upon returning to base.

“Yeah sorry buddy”

When the entire company arrived at the camp they were surprised to see it empty except for the company’s support elements and a whole load of Valkayrie and Thunderhawk transports awaiting them, once the men had formed up into ranks, a man, obviously a senior officer, judging from the ornate dress uniform and the polished power sword at his side, walked towards the company’s commander, Captain Dion Conaway, handed him a rolled up piece of paper and walked back into a waiting thunderhawk which lifted off in a cloud of dust and droplets of icy water.

Turning to his loyal men Dion bellowed, “We are leaving the trenches, board the transports, double time!”
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
“Shipmaster, a ship detected exiting the warp off to the port side!”
Turning his seat to the comms officer, Shipmaster Othelleo Felix told his subordinate, “Hail them, if they don’t reply open fire”

Behind Othelleo another crew-man yelled, “Sir, scout ships report that she is a Space Wolves battle barge named _ Moon Hunter_, she is damaged pretty badly and a ork ship is chasing her, shall we intercept?”

“Send two flights of Thunderbolts and all available Thunderhawks to get the ork’s attention until the ship gets into range of our guns then we obliterate it!” calmly ordered the shipmaster, watching the battle unfold through a the bridge’s main vid screen...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wing-Commander Neil Crowe thundered towards the ramshackle ork ship, swaying side to side to dodge the hail of metal coming from the ship, behind him one of his wing mate’s ship erupted into a blazing ball of fire, narrowly missing Crowe as he dodged a volley of ork cannon fire.

“Damn did you see that!” muttered one of the pilots

After getting over his surprise, Crown spoke into his headset, “G-4 keep quiet, don’t speak unless you need to, now every body dive and give these xenos hell!” and with a chorus of yells and curses the wing dived down towards the vulnerable underbelly of the ork ship, launching missiles and spraying everywhere with high calibre cannon fire, after launching his missiles, Crowe looked for the results of his attack run, surprisingly there appeared only superficial damage done to the large ship.

Hearing reports of the same filter in from other wings Crowe contacted the flight control officer aboard the _High Fury_ and reported the lack of damage caused to the ork ship, also it appeared that two Space Wolf Thunderhawks roared out of the ship and raced back to their own ship, but not before broadcasting a general warning, “GET OUT OF THERE, SHES GONNA BLOW!”, and all the imperial ships gunned the throttle and sped away from the stricken ship before explosions erupted from the engines, and any other likely place, but instead of exploding the ork ship began to enter the ice world’s atmosphere, a short while later the ship had been reported to have crash landed deep in Thousand Son territory......
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please comment, I still need critique and _constructive_ criticism,so enjoy


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

*OF TRUTH AND MINDS​*Bern smiled at the Arbite thinly, gesturing to the seat opposite him, once the law man had seated himself the Inquisitor began his interrogation,

"Arbite, do you understand why you were called here?" asked the Inquisitor

"Yes" replied the Arbite sullenly

"So I will cut to the chase, when you apprehended the ringleader of the dangerous heretical cult ,Warp Artists, Bookseeker I believe he called himself, blurted out that this planet would be invaded shortly after his capture, why did you not report this to your superiors?" inquired Bern,two reports of the arrest in front of him.

"I believed it was an empty threat, made to try and confuse his captors, I questioned him about his as we were transported to the precinct headquarters, but this time however he stayed tight lipped and un-responsive, sir" replied the Arbite calmly

"Yes, but the heretic had given information about the impending attack, why wouldn't this move you to at least include it in your report, because we had learn of it from one of your partner's reports, now it sounds like you were either negligent of your duties or purposely hiding this fact, which one was it Arbite?"

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In the end the Arbite confessed to having a relation to the cult leader and had tried to lessen is sins in the eyes of the inquisition, now the unfortunate man was little more than a pile of charred meat on a chair. After Bern carried out a summary execution with his flamer, the witch hunter's body still smelled of charred flesh and burnt hair when he reported to his teacher, a shower and few hours later, " Lord, the Arbite has given a clue to what the traitor marines are after, it is ancient artifact known as the Wolf orb, supposedly made in the dawning of the Imperium, the orb is supposed to belong to the Space Wolves Chapter, it was told to be able to lead a chosen Space Wolf to their primarch" Bern checked his note book to make sure he was giving the correct information, " The Thousand Sons want it because of its value to the Space Wolves and how much it would pain them to lose it to the Daemon-primarch Magnus or to Arhiman"

"Very good Bern but I'm still hesitant about letting the Space Wolves in on this information, so wait until we now more before we act" replied the witch hunter, his voice slightly wheezing as he spoke.

"Acknowledged, Bern out" said, turning the holo- screen off and flopping down onto his bed, instantly falling asleep.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rune Priest Narvi Snowblade, stretched his arms, he had been working on this weapon for a while, carving the final rune onto the heavy metal, now finished the rune priest activated the power axe, deadly energies crackling and dancing on the surface of the weapon, satisfied with his handiwork, Narvi de-activated his axe and placed it reverently on his shine to the Emperor and muttered a prayer, for the Emperor's benediction of this weapon and his guidance in the coming battles. 

Then someone touched his mind and Narvi's battle began in earnest.......
The Rune priest fought against the alien mind, surprising his opponent for a split second allowing Narvi to delve into their mind, Narvi saw ancient battles being fought , flashing by in a conglomerate of memories but one caught Narvi’s attention instantly, a battle being fought against grey armoured space marines, all wolf talismans and runes all over their armour, and some hurling storms at their enemy.
But before he could go further Narvi was shoved back and forced out of the memories and back onto the defensive , slowly it dawned on Narvi that his opponent was one of the Thousand Son librarians at the battle of Prospero, now a chaos sorcerer, the ancient space marine still had the hatred for the sons of Russ and according to the memories a special fear and hate for rune priests.
Attempting to use this fear to his advantage Narvi started collecting a ball of psychic energy infused with a wolfs howl, once the ball was big enough, Narvi attacked again, which the sorcerer contemptuously battered aside and left themself open to the ball of emotion which crashed into the traitors vulnerable mind, the Rune Priests ploy worked the sorcerer started to writhe in anxious fear and started to flee, that’s when the wolf struck, astral claws ripping into the enemy's mind, causing intense pain and brain damage until the sorcerer was a shell of a person, with little or no thought connecting the mind to the rest of his body.

Seeing his opponent defeated Narvi snorted with disdain, "Traitor, show your brethren what happened to you, tell them who did it and tell them I'm coming for all of them" and the Space Wolf returned to his own body.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

come on people tell me wha you think of my story


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

ill read this in a hour or 2 i just woke up and saw a sw story, i haven't read any black library books so bare with me but kudos for a wolves story


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Pretty good so far.

When we gonna have a next part?


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

heres a short one to be expanded on later....

THE ABOVE TWO PARTS ARE FOR THE FICTION CONTEST ONLY!!!
*BLUE, BLUE EYES​*Bern rallied his Storm Troopers when the Thousand Sons assaulted the small town in which Bern had situated his headquarters, the nearby militia was worth next to nothing in the defense and were pushed back towards the furious fighting between the other group of Rubrics and Bern's elites, the Inquisitor himself rushed to the aid of the militia his personal retinue following behind.

"By the Emperor, hold men!" screamed the sergeant in charge of the militia, before he was cut down by scything bolter fire, Bern let loose a wave of psychic energy, throwing the rubrics down onto their backs, buying precious time for his men. 

Then his vox buzzed in his ear, his second-in-command, Heinrich Remeler was yelling ecstatically, "Sir, Sir, the Space Wolves are here, they have attacked the enemy's rear"

"Good, now send alpha and charlie squads to my position, immediately!" directed Bern, emptying his bolter into a stubborn Rubric, the traitor's soul leaking out from it's wounds, slamming a new clip into his weapon, Bern looked for the Sorcerer leading the Rubric's attack.Bern found him but he wasn't what Bern had expected....
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bern looked into the innocent blue eyes of the young girl, the human inside him cringing at harming a female child, while Bern training as a Inquisitor made him look with his mind, seeing the ancient evil inside the child, this girl was being controlled by another psyker!

But Bern had little time to ponder this before the girl exploded, sending blood and gore every where, turning bone into shrapnel, killing a few of the storm troopers and narrowly missing Bern, "Damn, thats an effective weapon, and now I know why they are taking people away from the outlying rural areas" remembering the reports he was reading just before the Chaos attack, realizing he was still in the middle of a battle, Bern whipped around prepared to fight, he saw pieces of Rubric everywhere, looking to his sage he raised his eyebrows in a silent question, the sage nodded and pointed to the chapel and the still smoking barrels of the heavy weapon teams situated in the holy building.

Activating his vox, Bern said, "All squads, this is Bern, converge and the chapel leave the Rubrics to the Wolves, Over"

The squad leaders replied in a chorus of agreement

When Bern arrived at the doors of the chapel, all the heavy weapon teams stood to attention, Bern waved a hand irritably, dismissing the men, saying," Thanks for the save, now I expect you to keep that up and guard the church Make sure nothing gets into this chapel, understand?"

"Yessir" replied the team's commander, saluting the inquisitor again.

"Inform Captain Meri that I'm going into enemy territory to find out the source of these possessed child bombs, and if he doesnt know what I'm talking about tll him to watch out for children with blue eyes"


----------

